# GE EV200 Controller



## chammerbeck (Sep 28, 2011)

First post..... I looked all over this site and the internet.... I have a ton of info on the EV100 controllers but nothing on the EV200. Looking for hookup information. I see some stuff when comparing the EV100 to the EV200 but nothing really solid and I don't want to let out the magic smoke.... Any help would be greatly appreciated. Chris


----------



## chammerbeck (Sep 28, 2011)

Nobody seemed to have this info with 65 views....BUT I did locate it. Let me know if someone else needs it and I'll forward on.


----------

